# lahat iyan



## Qcumber

I found this sentence in a joke.
*Alam kong lahat iyan.* [Alám kóng lahát iyán.]
= I know all this.
Shouldn't it be:
*Alam kong lahat niyan.* [Alám kóng lahát niyán.] ?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> I found this sentence in a joke.
> *Alam kong lahat iyan.* [Alám kóng lahát iyán.]
> = I know all this.
> Shouldn't it be:
> *Alam kong lahat niyan.* [Alám kóng lahát niyán.] ?



The first one sounds natural.  I'm not sure, though, if the second is also correct but it would be rare.  

I'm not sure of the rule when to use *iyan* and *niyan* but I can give you sentences: 

a) Akin lahat *iyan*. _All of that are mine._
b) Meron din ako *niyan*. _ I also have that. _
c) Siya *iyan*. _That's him/her. _
d) Bilhan mo ko *niyan*. _Buy me that. _


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> The first one sounds natural. I'm not sure, though, if the second is also correct but it would be rare. [...]


Thanks a lot Francis.
My conclusion is that in the sentence you find natural, _lahát_ behaves like an adverb that modifies the verb _alám_, and is not the object of the verb. This is the first time I come across such an occurrence.


----------

